# Custom Mold for Plastics



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

How does one go about getting a custom mold made for pouring soft plastics? I have some grubs that are my favorite grubs for crappie fishing. They are no longer made. When they stopped, I bought all I could find. Ive been using that supply for the last 3 years but Im just about out. It just hit me today that I may be able to produce these myself. Ive never poured my own baits but I watched some videos and it looks pretty simple. Only thing holding me back is the mold.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> How does one go about getting a custom mold made for pouring soft plastics? I have some grubs that are my favorite grubs for crappie fishing. They are no longer made. When they stopped, I bought all I could find. Ive been using that supply for the last 3 years but Im just about out. It just hit me today that I may be able to produce these myself. Ive never poured my own baits but I watched some videos and it looks pretty simple. Only thing holding me back is the mold.


You can get some RTV (room temperature vulcanization) silicone and make your own two part molds. You can pick up Alumilite's products at Hobby Lobby. Make sure you get the HL app so you get the 40% off coupon!
There are a ton of videos on how to make two-part molds on youtube. 

I know there are places that make aluminum molds too, but this is a cheap an easy route for ya.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Id like to be able to pour more than one at a time. Woould it make more sence to make several molds or is it possible to make on mold that prodeuces maybe 6 at a time? Thanks again, Im off to youtube!!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

If you watch one of Dahlbergs vids at makelure.com, he makes a mold with 2 swimbaits. Those swimbaits are flat on the back, so he only makes a 1 piece mold tho, but you should get the idea, if you look at some how-to's for 2 piece molds aswell. Grubs can be a pain in the a** tho, the tails are so thin that the plastisol doesnt flow that well in the confined space, so a injector might be needed...

Michael


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks, Ill look around and see what I can find.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Pikopath said:


> Grubs can be a pain in the a** tho, the tails are so thin that the plastisol doesnt flow that well in the confined space, so a injector might be needed...


+1
Grubs/Twisters tails are a bastard to replicate.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey, Bassblaster. If you have kids and they have a bunch of Legos use them for mold boxes. They work GREAT!


----------

